# Simplex 4100U P.A. Issues



## etawv (Mar 26, 2012)

Having trouble with a Simplex 4100U panel with the P.A. "All-Call" function. Some of the floor while in "All Call" send out a broken message while the rest are ok. The floors work will individual.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

etawv said:


> Having trouble with a Simplex 4100U panel with the P.A. "All-Call" function. Some of the floor while in "All Call" send out a broken message while the rest are ok. The floors work will individual.


 are you saying some speakers on a floor break up?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Simplex is propitiatory, if you are not a Simplex dealer your not gonna be able to do much of anything outside of diagnosing the problem


----------



## etawv (Mar 26, 2012)

360max said:


> are you saying some speakers on a floor break up?


Not some of the speakers but the whole circuit for that floor - you would hear the PA announcement for a second - it would go dead for about 7-8 second sound again for a second - then go dead again.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

""All-Call" function" Only?

Most likely a ground fault on the ckt.
or an open/shorted shield.

"you would hear the PA announcement for a second - it would go dead for about 7-8 second sound again for a second - then go dead again."

The speaker wires are shielded and should be isolated thru out the ckt, bonded on 1 (one) end ONLY.
seems as if the amp for that ckt is shutting down to protect itself.


----------

